# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  tư vấn dàn máy 10tr cho PTS, Ai, game online

## nvtuantt

Như tít, bạn của em có tầm 10tr, thêm bớt dc 500k không thêm nữa, nhu cầu làm 2d với dota 2.
em build như vậy có ổn ko, maxset dc dota 2 không.
cục nguồn như vậy có đủ tải dàn máy ko.
Tks các thím nhiều

- Asrock H81M-G - Haswell LGA 1150 
- Intel Pentium G3250 3.1GHz Haswell LGA 1150 
- Zotac GTX 750 1GB ( 128 Bit ) DDR5 
- Gskill Aegis DDR3 4G Bus 1600 
- Gskill Aegis DDR3 4G Bus 1600
- Western 1TB SATA 3 Chính hãng (Blue) 
- Nguồn FSP Saga 400W 
- Aerocool V3X 
- LCD LG 20M37 – LED

----------

